# Loss of a pet



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I just bought this after a recommendation off of a wheaten terrier forum. It is a very touching short story about the love of a wheaten and her final days with her Mum. It is suppose to help with a loss of a loved one. Even though it has been a few years since I last had to say goodbye, I dread the day of saying goodbye to Zach or Boo Boo.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0988407418


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I dread that day too. Helping my dogs to the bridge was so hard to do. I miss them still. 

The link that you posted doesn't work for me.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Mags, the link did not work for me either.
I dread that day too. Sometime I cry just thinking about what it might be like.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

6 years ago, I lost my precious Maggie Jo. It's a comfort to know that she is waiting for me at the Bridge, but I still cry just about every day. I will see something at home that makes me think of her--like her favorite spot that she laid in the kitchen while she watched me cook. Daisy will sometimes lay there.. I will always have a large hole in my heart that was Maggie...


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

I half to do this today for my wonderful, faithful friend and companion Nicky. My heart is breaking. How do you say goodbye to such a wonderful dog. He has always been at my side for the last 14 years.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Shenno said:


> I half to do this today for my wonderful, faithful friend and companion Nicky. My heart is breaking. How do you say goodbye to such a wonderful dog. He has always been at my side for the last 14 years.


Oh Sharon, I am so so sorry. I wish that there was something that I could say to help. I know that you are doing what is best for Nicky out of love for him because you don't have a choice, even though the pain for you is just unbearable. 
I guess that we are lucky to be able to love them their whole lives when they are with us, and lucky to be able to help them when they are suffering by letting them go. That love that you feel for each other will always be there, always.
Please know that those of us here who have lost our little ones know how deep the pain can be, and we are here for you if you need us. :grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry guys, I was out of town for a wedding. I need to go back and search my order to find the name of the short story.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Here it is.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009W7Y85U/ref=oh_aui_d_detailpage_o00_?ie=UTF8&psc=1
It is called Little Buddha Dog: A Short Love Story About A Woman's Best Friend & Their Last Day Together [Kindle Edition]


----------

